
Daily fasting works for weight loss, finds report on 16:8 diet - clumsysmurf
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/06/180618113038.htm
======
smt88
The study was only 12 weeks. The result is interesting, but the major unsolved
problem for weight loss is long-term, healthy, maintainable reduction of
weight. There are already lots of known ways to lose weight for a few weeks or
months.

